# Allison Collet Chuck Mystery



## AB2ZI (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been searching high and low (Google, forums, et al) and haven't been able to find anything on a collet chuck that was included in the accessories I received back in 2001 when I bought my Atlas/Craftsman 12" lathe.

I have just recently gotten time to play with my lathe more extensively and also have a small set of 5C collets that I have been using exclusively.  

The Allison No. 2 Collet Chuck I have has a lot more collets of different sizes and so I'd like to put it to use.

It seems that I am missing parts.  The chuck screws on to the spindle nicely, however there is no way to tighten it down except by locking the spindle and tightening down a collet with the spanner.  Once I do that I can only loosen the collet or remove the chuck by using a strap wrench to get hold of the chuck and use for leverage.

I've seen other threads about Allison Collet Chucks, however they are different.  The only external hole on this chuck is a small set screw located on the front outside diameter that seems to be for locking the inner tensioning part.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Here are photos of what I have...

The set:


The main body:


Front off:


Front showing model and S/N


Body disassembled...


Thanks again for any help with this.

Kevin


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 9, 2015)

I have not used one or seen one. But from your pic's, I would guess that to install the chuck and remove it tighten the set screw into one of the notches and use the spanner. Then loosen the set screw so the inner piece will turn to install a collet and tighten with the spanner . At least that is how I see it.


----------



## AB2ZI (Sep 9, 2015)

Hmmm.  Interesting... I will have to try that.  Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## AB2ZI (Sep 10, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I have not used one or seen one. But from your pic's, I would guess that to install the chuck and remove it tighten the set screw into one of the notches and use the spanner. Then loosen the set screw so the inner piece will turn to install a collet and tighten with the spanner . At least that is how I see it.



Didn't work.  That large outer part that the front tightens in to moves freely on the part that is attached to the spindle.  I find as long as I don't get any oil on the large part I can hold it tight enough with my hand to loosen the collets.  When I want to remove the chuck I have to tighten a collet down good and hard then when I try to loosen the collet it breaks free on the spindle and all that's left is for me to hold that outside piece while I loosen the collet the rest of the way.

Guess I could look into getting some more 5C collets for the drawbar and eliminate the problem all together.

Kevin


----------

